# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  André´s Reef

## Andre_lavareda

Olá colegas, venho aqui abrir um tópico para dar a conhecer e postar a evolução, manuntenção,duvidas do meu aquario novo depois de algum tempo fora dos salgados.

Já há algum tempo possui um Salgado no qual corri tudo do melhor. Ao fim de 2anos tive que o desmontar pois sai de casa tive que o desmontar e levar.Resultado?? Nova montagem ,tudo correu mal, peixes,corais tudo a morrer.... aindei nisto imenso tempo.... foi entao que resolvi desmontar tudo e parar...perdi dinheiro como é obvio mas secalhar se tivesse parado,esperar e recomecar em vez de tentar endireitar as coisas e gastar dinheiro tinha feito melhor....enfim já la vai.

Cerca de 1 ano e tal voltei a mudar de casa , pois a vida mudou e tive possibilidade de arranjar outro tipo de habitação definitiva...foi então que resolvi voltar ao vicio... e ai está...

Aqui fica o topico que iniciei da 1 vez que montei o áquario:
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....eff&highlight=



Bom quanto a este áquario, a estrutura mantem-se,como todo o equipamento.

O Aquário foi montado em Agosto e foca-se em corais duros...utilizando pouca rocha.

Vou deixar um setup actualizado:

Aquario                100cmx40cmx45cm
Sump                   80cmx30cmx40cm
Iluminação            2x39 t5(Actinica/Branca), 2x25 t8(Rosa/Actinica), 1x18 t8(Actinica)
Circulação            2x Sicce Voayger 3000lr th
B.Retorno             Sicce 1350ltrh
Escumador           Weipro Sa2011+Eheim 2000ltrh
R.Zeolitos Diy        Diy Sea Clone

Parametros:
Salinidade            1024º
Calcio                 460
Magnesio             1240
Kh                      8º
Fosfato                0mg/l
Nitrato                30mg/l

Faço Balling e Adiciono Aminóacidos

De Momento sei que tenho o nitrato alto, dai ter colocado zeolitos da Kent Marine. Para reactor utilizei um escumador Sea Clone fornecido por um colega meu...o que fiz foi tirar o copo e colocar uma bomba de 150ltrh para funcionar tambem como desnitrificador.
Vou deixar umas fotos:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Peixes:
-Hepatus
-Scopas
-Flavacens
-2 Amphirion Amphirion

Corais(Entre eles corais mãe e Frags)
-Montipora Digitata
-Montipora "tipo prato"(não sei o nome)
-Pociloporas
-Seriatoporas
-Favites
-Zooanthus
-Tubipora Musica
-Clavularia
-Euhphylias
-Outro que não sei o nome mas vou postar foto mais tarde



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Para já é tudo

Cump

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá André,

O aquário está porreiro, parabéns  :Smile:  Gosto muito das 2 últimas fotos gerais, tens já bastante alga coralina a crescer pelo que sobressai a cor rosa na rocha viva.

A coluna seca é que foi pena não teres coberto com um acríico para não se ver o interior da mesma.

Abraço

----------


## Andre_lavareda

Bem depois de algum tempo sem aqui vir, vou deixar aqui um post.

Quanto ao sistema actual houve algumas alterações, fiz um update na iluminação para 6x39 t5, no entanto estou a espera que as lampadas cheguem, logo que estiver tudo a trabalhar coloco fotos.

No entanto , no reef a coralina começa a dar sinais de desaparecer.... comecei a usar agua de osmose, acham que pode ter alguma coisa a ver com isso?
No entato o kh encontrase a 8 e o calcio e magnesio nos valores normais..... contrariamente á coralina querer desaparecer, os sps deram sinais de vida e começam a dar sinais de crescimento bastante rapido depois de usar agua de osmose.


Por fim , depois de andar a vasculhar as coisas aqui em casa e encontrei na maquina fotografica fotos do meu sistema anterior que acabei por desmontar porque tive de mudar de casa, quando o montei outra vez tudo me começou a  morrer e acabei por desistir.... vindo mais tarde a recomecar com este reef que se encontra no topico, mais virado para os duros.

Aqui fica umas fotos do sistema anterior que me deixa bastantes saudades.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Cumpts

----------


## Andre_lavareda

Boa tarde colegas, finalmente chegaram as lampadas depois de alguns contratempos. 2 Aqualight Coral blue que comprei um bocado as cegas mas em que fiquei muito safisteito com o resultado... pois muitos iram concordar outros nao, mas o espectro e identico as azuis da ATI e  a um preço relativamente em conta.

Quanto ao escumador, retirei o Weipro SA2011 que tinha e aproveitando o corpo do escumador Sea Clone montei-lhe um sistema venturi e liguei uma Eheim 2000, escuma bastante bem mas espero no futuro comprei um melhor.

Quanto ao sistema tenho andado com alguns problemas a nivel de nitrato que nao passa dos 15ppm para baixo, no entanto nao me impede de fragar e desenvolver os corais... apenas as Seriatoporas Histrix estagnaram.

Alguem tem sugestoes para baixar o nitrato?
Ja tentei pellets mas sem sucesso ,pois como tenho o fosfato a zero,limita o consumo o nitrato. O que tenho estado a fazer e colocar vodka aseguir a dar comida congelada, porque como tem fosfato e a relaçao e 16 de nitrato para 1 de fosfato sempre há algum consumo.

Mas prentendia um sistema mais estavel para baixar nitratos....


Relativamente ao setup encontra-se assim:

Aquario 100cmx40cmx45cm
 Sump 80cmx30cmx40cm
 Iluminação 6x39watts t5, 3xBrancas 2xCoralblue 1xActinica
 Circulação 2x Sicce Voayger 3000lr th
 B.Retorno Sicce 1350ltrh
 Escumador SeaClone Mod

Tpa semanais de 15litros com agua de osmose

 Parametros:
 Salinidade 1024º
 Calcio 460
 Magnesio 1500
 Kh 8º
 Fosfato 0mg/l
 Nitrato 15mg/l

Desculpem a qualidade das fotos, os corais tambem ainda nao tinham aberto.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Para ja e tudo.

Cumps

----------


## Andre_lavareda

Bom á já bastante tempo ausente e o áquario já desmontado devido a mudança de residencia, com nova montagem já a decorrer á cerca de 2 meses.

Para já deixo o setup:
Aquario 100cmx40cmx45cm
 Sump 80cmx30cmx40cm
 Iluminação 4x39watts
 Circulação 2x Sicce Voayger 3000lr th
 B.Retorno Eheim 2500litrs/h
 Escumador Bubble Magus Nac 7
 Osmose Aquilli 4 estagios

 Parametros:
 Salinidade 1025º
 Calcio 440
 Magnesio 1500
 Kh 6º
 Fosfato 0mg/l
 Nitrato 5mg/l


Neste momento deparome a tentar recuperar alguns sps que sofreram da muda de aquario, pois vinham de aquario habituado a muitos nutrientes na coluna de agua e agora, esses mesmos nutrientes sao escassos. Casos de montiporas e seriatoporas ficaram palidas....

Alguem sabe a melhor maneira de alimentar os corais? traces ajudam?

Cumps

----------


## Helena Pais

Recomendava-te o Coral Vitalizer e o Zeofood 7 da Korallen Zucht.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

> Bom á já bastante tempo ausente e o áquario já desmontado devido a mudança de residencia, com nova montagem já a decorrer á cerca de 2 meses.
> 
> Para já deixo o setup:
> Aquario 100cmx40cmx45cm
>  Sump 80cmx30cmx40cm
>  Iluminação 4x39watts
>  Circulação 2x Sicce Voayger 3000lr th
>  B.Retorno Eheim 2500litrs/h
>  Escumador Bubble Magus Nac 7
> ...


Boas André, acho que esta tudo no bom caminho, geralmente sao sintomas de falta de nutrientes na agua, mas podes adicionar uma boa comida liquida para corais (phyto ou Zooplancton),ou aumentares um a alimentaçao dos peixes,vais ver que isso é so a fase de transiçao pela mudança.
Espero ter ajudado

----------

